# "A time out occurred" BYC? What?



## WeegMisty (Dec 20, 2020)

I am a member of BYC, I am trying to log on, and it keeps saying, "A time out occurred". I waited a few minutes, restated my device 3 times, tried to log on on another device, same thing. Has anyone every experienced this before? What can I do? Is there anything I can do? Thanks for any help or advice! Here is a picture.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds (Dec 20, 2020)

Misty13 said:


> I am a member of BYC, I am trying to log on, and it keeps saying, "A time out occurred". I waited a few minutes, restated my device 3 times, tried to log on on another device, same thing. Has anyone every experienced this before? What can I do? Is there anything I can do? Thanks for any help or advice! Here is a picture.
> View attachment 79684


Me too.
Must be everyone.


----------



## WeegMisty (Dec 20, 2020)

Ya, whats going on? Weird. @TwoCrows? Any ideas? Is to happening for you?


----------



## WeegMisty (Dec 20, 2020)

So weird!


----------



## WeegMisty (Dec 20, 2020)

@Madhouse Pullet you too? @Nifty


----------



## Shawluvsbirds (Dec 20, 2020)

It has happened before,
But usually don't last this long. I'm sure someone is working on it. ☺️


----------



## WeegMisty (Dec 20, 2020)

Shawluvsbirds said:


> It has happened before,
> But usually don't last this long. I'm sure someone is working on it. ☺


Ya, I have never had that happen before. Interesting. I wonder why that happens.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Dec 22, 2020)

I haven't been on to notice. Its working for me now, what about you?


----------



## TwoCrows (Dec 24, 2020)

Misty13 said:


> Ya, whats going on? Weird. @TwoCrows? Any ideas? Is to happening for you?


Is everything ok here?  I am not on the staff, just a standard member here so I am in the dark about any technical issues here.


----------



## Emma-Rainboe (Dec 24, 2020)

TwoCrows said:


> Is everything ok here?  I am not on the staff, just a standard member here so I am in the dark about any technical issues here.


I believe this is just about that time out thing that happened a few days ago on BYC that lasted a few hours.


----------

